# 3rd Unsucessful Clomid Cycle ... Advice please...



## SK88 (Mar 10, 2016)

3rd unsuccessful Clomid cycle .... Advice please 

I have just completed my third cycle of Clomid at 100mg with no success. 
I was put on it due to very irregular periods and some signs of PCOS, all other initial investigations and tests were normal.

We are seeing the consultant at the end of April so I am really after some advice as to what I need to be asking, or any question people wish in hindsight they had asked? 

Also does anyone have experience of what may be tried next? 

My first three cycle have been unmonitored so no scans or blood tests, so I was going to ask if the fourth cycle if he suggests carrying on with Clomid is there a way to check I am ovulating on it? As the side effects were difficult to manage so if it's doing nothing I am not keen to take it but ifs it working I will carry on. 

Thanks in advice for any advice.


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi SK88, sorry to hear you have not been successful with the clomid yet.  I'm in a similar position, I'm on clomid cycle 4 at 100mg.  I was monitored for the first cycle and produced one egg and now I'm unmonitored for 5 cycles (so only 2 left after this one, I'm expecting AF tomorrow as I don't think this cycle has worked either).  I would certainly ask for scans and bloods.


----------



## SK88 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi, thanks very much for your reply. Sorry to hear you also been Unsucessful so far, hope it changes for both of us soon, thank again for your reply, I will def be asking for scan / blood test, think knowing if it is working is very much needed. X


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi SK88,

I am also completely unmonitored and considering going to the GP to ask for some form of monitoring. Please let me know how you get on so I know whether its worth bugging mine!!
xxx


----------



## FairyMary (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi, sorry you have had the unsuccessful attempts. Still plenty of hope though xx
I had 3 unsuccessful attempts at clomid last year. I did ovulate but not until CD 24+ and I did not start period after so had to take nothisterone to kick start every month.
My gyny has put me on letrezole it's simular to clomid, just finished my second cycle no BFP yet but a big improvement from clomid as I seem to be ovulating earlier (although I think I missed my surge last month altogether) and I am starting period with the need for letrezole on CD 32-34.
When you say you have been u successful have you O-ed on clomid or just no BFP? As there are many other factors and next month may be your month ☺


----------



## FairyMary (Mar 26, 2016)

Just re-read your post. You don't know if your ovulating or not.... Have you done Your own OTK? I think you should defo ask to be monitored and prehaps to try letrezole once you know if clomid is working as in making ovulation happen or not.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi fairymary. I have used opts and they are always negative. Apparently they can be unreliable with pcos x


----------



## FairyMary (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi MrsBarky15,
Yes, good point. Hoping it is the case that they are unreliable and I did Ovulate 🙏🏽
Had all the same progesterone symptoms as previous month when I did have LH surge defected. Thinking about taking temperature every morning this cycle to help track, not sure I can handle the extra thing to obsess over though   X


----------



## SK88 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello, thanks for your replies . 

Yes you were right I didn't know if was ovulating or not . 

I am about to start another three cycle of Clomid but this time dr going to monitor them all with scans to see if am ovulating and when and see if any extra medication is required. I am happy it will be monitored so least will have more idea as to what is going on. X


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

That is good news SK, hope it shows ovulation for you


----------

